# I've finally witnessed the magic in the sky



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Last night was a very special moment for me as a person and as a photographer. For about 10 years, I've always wanted to see the Aurora Borealis. I never thought I would get the chance to see this from Scotland and was actually considering a trip to Norway or Iceland within the next year in order to have the best chance to see them.

Every day, without fail, I check the Aurora app on my phone to see what the readings are in the hope that one day it will show that they are local. I checked the phone last night at 9:30 and couldn't believe what I was seeing. The magic "KP6". The figure I've been dreaming of! This meant that the Auroras were out there!

Still in my PJS, I chucked on my water proof trousers as that was all I could find and my jacket, hat and gloves and off I trekked. I could see a faint glow in the north side of the sky as I drove along the A92. I wanted to go somewhere with complete darkness and ended up heading towards Pitlochry. I didn't go as far as up as Pitlochry. I stopped in a layby about 25 minutes from there and could see this faint green glow in the sky behind the hills. I got the camera out and caught my first picture of the Auroras. This just made my night. My dreams had come true!
Most of it was obscured by the hills but the conditions couldn't of been any better. The air was calm and clear and the skies lit up the stars in their glory.

I drove further to try and get behind the hills to get a better view. Again, stopping by a layby, I got the camera out and got a better view and could see more of the green colours.

After 45 minutes, I began to pack my things for the drive home. As I was packing, I took another look in the sky and could see the Aurora intensifying and these long streaks started to appear in the sky closer to me. So, I unpacked the camera immediately! And witnessed the most breathtaking skies I have ever seen. This intense red colour appeared on top of the green and then the yellows started to appear. It stayed like this for some time before fading out gradually. I spent a further hour there in the freezing cold (-3 degrees) before calling it a night. I will never forget this moment. I can now say - I have seen the Aurora Borealis with my own eyes. Very very happy!

The pictures have not been edited and I decided against doing this on this occassion. Apologies for the out of focus shots. I'm new to taking pitcures like this in the pitch black but will look to improve this of course.

I kid you not, but during this moment, I actually forgot how to take pictures as I was just in awe in this moment.

I hope you enjoyed this as much as I did.

Many thanks.

Ravinder







When things started to get interesting....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just mega


----------



## slacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Amazing, so great that you saw them in such detail from Scotland :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Great shots mate. I missed it as it's all kicking off in this house with baby#2 coming in 36 hours. I live right on the edge of a dark sky park too! Sad I missed it but have other things to concentrate on just now. 

Congratulations. I hope to achieve shots like that one day too!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Incredible photos :thumb: Hats off to you.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Great shots, thanks for sharing. Nature at its fabulous best !!:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

magical,great pictures


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great shots and well captured.
What shutter speed and aperture settings did you use please


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I admire your dedication. Those shots are beautiful..just breathtaking.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Manty thanks for the comments. It was breathtaking and a very special moment for me. Quite emotional.

Aperture f3.5 or as far as your lens goes at 18mm. In my case 3.5. Shutter speed 30 seconds - as I didn't want the stars to "trail" and ISO 800. Camera was a Nioon D90 DSLR.

Looking back, I could of done some things better and focused a bit better. This kind of photography is very new to me, but you live and learn.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Outstanding shots mate, fab :thumb:


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 30, 2016)

Gutted I don't live in Scotland right now. I am so jealous!

Well done on the photos, they look amazing. The reality of seeing this with your own eyes must have been even better.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

They were as far down as Oxfordshire last night so you would of been able to get a good view in Yorkshire. Defo worth keeping an eye out for. I use a website called Aurora-service.eu. Defo worth having this in your favourites and checking it daily.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

For a newbie to the SLR, you're certainly getting some pretty damn good shots.

For focus in those conditions, I tend to use live view and magnify onto the brightest star. From there, manually focus the lens and then don't touch it.
Don't be afraid to push the ISO a bit too - have a play on another night and find out where you start to get grainy (ISO 1000, 2500 etc). Then have a play in Photoshop or similar to see how much you can reduce without losing too much detail.

I've recently started pushing my ISO up to 4-5000 which allows me to lower my shutter times a lot. This gives more defined auroras. Plus having a fast lens will open up a load of possibilities for setting. I was playing with my 50mm f/1.8 and getting some great shots at 2.5 seconds and ISO 5000 last night.

For an app on my phone (Android), I use Aurora Notifier. It automatically lets you know when it gets to your predetermined threshold and it's been pretty good with about 75% success rate for me.

Here's one of mine with my wide angle at 16mm and f/2.8. ISO was 4000. It was a good show last night.

Aurora4 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks for the advise. I appreciate it. Yes, that all makes sense. I didn't think about pushing the ISO up further to get a faster shutter speed. I'll know that for next time. The last few nights have been very clear. Long may it continue then I can go out and practise on the stars. Thanks for the information and that picture of yours is cracking. That is the level that I want to get at. Everything nice and sharp.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

You are very privileged.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic photos Ravinder - you made the most of this :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Outstanding brother. I've seen the AB once, which surprisingly was from a plane coming back from Florida when I was 19 years old.

You never forget it and glad you captured it.

Good skills.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks amazing


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Stunning being in Glasgow I doubt I could have seen this but would love to experience it.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Very jealous


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great pics fella, wasnt as intense where I was here in Northern Ireland, could just about make it out...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to photo bomb but over Shetland on Sunday night was amazing


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

You did not have to be in Scotland to see this, Souter Lighthouse was a great vantage point in South Shields


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ross that second picture is outstanding.

For Realz !!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Some terrific pics here - great dedication to go out in your pj's Ravinder !! .

Fantastic second pic Ross.

I didn't get to see them this time, but have seen them previously on a night flight back from the States when the pilot called them out and I had a great show from the window seat.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

@ Ross & Ravinder

Great shots guys :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Keep thinking back to this moment. Makes me very happy! I want to see them again.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Stunning being in Glasgow I doubt I could have seen this but would love to experience it.


Not all that far from Pitlochry and the A92 in Glasgow!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Brilliant pictures. What a beautiful sight, one I hope to see myself one day.


----------

